# Help regarding Mafia 2 and 3D Analyzer



## rjfianza (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,

i was wondering if 3d analyzer is compatible for mafia 2: skid row. I have an intel(r) HD graphics video card and mafia 2 requires a NVIDIA GeForce 8600 / ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro or better. Is this plausible? In addition, does it matter which version of 3d analyzer. I have 2.36


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 13, 2011)

As you stated yourself that your copy is a skidrow release, I am closing the thread. NO piracy talk here.

In any case, Mafia 2 is not recommended playing with 3d analyzer.


----------

